#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  『狼之樂園：討論方針』公開表決（至5/15 24:00）

## 雪麒

*投票已經結束*
是次投票共獲得總票數35票，有效票數34票
其中：
支持票28票，有效票數*27票*（79.41%）
反對票7票，有效票數*7票*（20.69%）
據此，表決結果為：
*『狼之樂園：討論方針』於2015年5月16日0:00起，成為狼之樂園社群的正式方針*

各位想必都了解，最近不可謂不是樂園的多事之秋。

而吸取教訓、化解爭議、促進社群的和平和發展，應當是社群管理者的職責。

要化解爭議，需要整個社群合力建立起一套強韌的行為指引和精神，
並有嚴謹的制度作為保障，
方能以團結一致的共識對抗外部壓力和內部矛盾。
在狼之樂園中，
我們是該友善，還是處處為敵？
我們是該寬容，還是斤斤計較？
哪些是我們接受的，哪些是我們反對的？
當我們有了一致的共識，
我們才能在各種波折中找到支點，同仇敵愾。

有鑑於此，特擬定此討論方針，並交由社群的所有會員進行表決，請樂園眾獸用爪中的一票，決定樂園的未來。

*表決採公開形式，時長3天（至5/15 24:00），任何發帖數滿10篇之會員有權參與是次表決且均擁有一票，獲半數及以上支持票視為通過。*
如果您認同以下方針表決稿之全部內容，支持其生效成為狼之樂園社群的正式方針，請投『支持』
如果您不認同以下方針表決稿之一點或多點，不支持其生效成為狼之樂園社群的正式方針，請投『不支持』

而作為社群的管理者和伺服器的持有者，我也承諾：

*若此項方針得到表決通過，我將以我雪麒之名，捍衛此項方針的地位和尊嚴。*

狀態：
時間
階段
完成情況

2015/5/11 0:00 - 2015/5/12 24:00
管理員討論版徵集意見
*完成*

2015/5/13 0:00 - 2015/5/15 24:00
公開表決
*通過*




方針表決稿全文如下：

*狼之樂園：討論方針*
Discussion Policies of Wolves' Paradise
為了狼之樂園的和平，穩定與發展，狼之樂園特設立創作與討論方針，本文為討論方針。方針是狼之樂園社群所普遍接受並應當遵循的行為準則，因全社群的表決通過而生效，是社群共識的體現，並由具體規定所支撐，適用於狼之樂園的所有會員與管理者。

儘管成文方針有其不可避免的欠缺性，難以覆蓋干擾或惡意行為的所有可能形式。但無論如何，只要會員的行為與成文方針的內在精神背道而馳，便可能受到譴責，即便沒有違反文字形式的規定。反之，抱持善意、展現文明、尋求共識並且致力於狼之樂園的和平、穩定與發展的會員和管理者，將受到大家的歡迎。

*方針一：保持禮儀 (WP:EQ)*
簡而言之：*請保持謙讓，寬以待物，讓其他會員覺得受到歡迎，多給予讚美和寬恕。*

詳細論述


狼之樂園的會員來自整個大中華地區，擁有着不同的文化。同時，每位同好的獸身分產生原因及投入情感程度皆不相同。尊重其他會員，保持禮儀，是狼之樂園和平發展的關鍵。

本論述提出了狼之樂園中『禮儀』的某些主導方針，即如何與其他同好在狼之樂園友好相處的指引。

*請寬以待物。*
謹記：在網上其他同好無法看見您，也不能確定您的情感情緒。諷刺語句並非總是顯而易見的，而生硬的話語很容易被認為是無禮的。用詞須謹慎，*您所想要表達的意思很可能被誤解*。閱讀亦須謹慎，*您也很可能誤解其他會員的初衷*。*請文明禮讓。*
儘管在激烈爭論中很難做到，即使其他會員並不如您所期望地那樣文明禮讓，這個方法至少幫助你不必遭致更廣泛的衝突及人身攻擊。您自己也可積極主動地做到文明：出面調解並抑制反擊——每個會員都會感激您（或至少他們應該如此）。然而，請不要隱藏自己對其他會員不文明現象的看法——否則他們會誤以為您太愚笨以至於不理解他們的「小聰明」，況且您的忍讓會不知不覺地縱容他們。（不妨用類此語氣說「在下深知閣下就此事存有爭議，但就該問題而言，您的觀點並非十分具有建設性。故此，在下對您的觀點不敢恭維，理由如下……」）*時刻準備好道歉*。在激烈的討論中，我們時常說出事後感到悔恨的言論。如果您感到後悔，請說出來。「冤冤相報何時了」？*請選擇忘記並原諒對方。**認清自我的偏見*，並嘗試使用中立化的言論。*多進行溝通*，尤其是通過論壇「 悄悄話」功能和郵件等私下方式進行溝通，而非版面上的公開論戰。公開論戰中，礙於面子往往難以達成共識和妥協，也更容易造成誤解和傷害。*在還未進行溝通時，請盡可能不要發起版面論戰。*在未獲得對方同意的情況下，*請不要將私下溝通的內容截圖公開*——這樣做不僅極不友好，而且在一些國家可能付出觸法的代價。如果您在與別人爭論，不妨*休息片刻*。如果您是在幫助調解爭論，請建議大家休息一下。謹記您是在與非常多的同好一起相處，他們有著豐富的情感及各自的生活世界。我們是生活在一個有著不同文化和風俗的全球世界，*請勿使用其他會員可能不理解的隱語*。謹慎使用縮寫詞，並請注意到它所可能產生的歧義及誤解。*善意對待、尊重和讚揚*好心、多產的的社群成員。如果你知道你和某個人合不來，那麼儘量少地和他來往，包括回文和聊天室接觸。否則，您是在和自己過不去，而這也對整個社群的和平無益。尊重每位同好的獸身分產生原因及投入情感程度，尤其*不得暗示、彰顯、或糾正其他會員承認自己是人類。不得發表內容使用加害動物、奇幻生物，如「龍」、「獸人」之生命、身體、生存領域之主張及用語。*



*方針二：無罪推定原則 (WP:POI)*
簡而言之：*『無罪推定原則』是樂園會員不可侵犯的『基本獸權』，疑點利益歸於被告。控方有義務證明辯方有錯，辯方無義務證明自己無錯。*

詳細論述


儘管版面上的論戰和指控並不為任何熱愛狼之樂園這一社群的成員所樂見，但在極少數情況下我們仍必須面對這樣的情況。

任何正面對指控的會員，都需要承受巨大的社會及人際關係的壓力，這包括喪失版面上活動自由的可能性，受社會揶揄及排擠，以及其他社交、心理及經濟上的傷害。而樂園作為具有眾多未成年會員之社群，此類傷害會更加嚴重。

有鑑於此，狼之樂園與絕大多數現代民主法治國家、聯合國和各項重要人權公約一樣，*將『無罪推定原則』（presumption of innocence）確認和保護為樂園會員的『基本獸權』*，具體表現如下：

受到其他會員或版面管理員控告之會員，在未經版面管理規定（現包括《會員管理通則》、《圖像創作規定細則》和各版版規）及服務器所在地法律（以下簡稱『規定』）確定為違反規定時，應假定其遵守規定。不得以未在規定內之名目對會員提出控告，即：
控方必須明確指出辯方所犯的規定名目及提出符合規定要求之證據。舉證責任歸於控方，即：
控方有義務證明辯方有錯，辯方無義務（依照或不依照控方要求）證明自己無錯。即使辯方不（依照或不依照控方要求）提供證明，在未確定違反規定時仍視為遵守規定。樂園保障會員的不自我指控權及緘默權，即：
不得強迫被指控者自供或認錯。




*方針三：呆在『金字塔的上面兩層』 (WP:TOPTWO)*
簡而言之：*允許指正和反駁，反對對立和偏題批判，禁止人身攻擊和辱罵，人身威脅者給予最嚴厲處罰。*

詳細論述


在狼之樂園中，爭執和分歧並無法完全避免。然而，出現爭議並不意味著可以口無遮攔。分歧的情況可以以一個金字塔模型來說明，而對不同的情況，社群會採取不同的態度和管理措施。
即，分歧可以分為以下7個等級：

指正：指出謬誤之處，必要時使用引言
例如：『根據《會員管理通則》，簽名檔高度限制是12行，不是15行』反駁：表達反對意見，並闡明觀點，給出論據
例如：『因為搬遷的人力成本太高，所以我不贊成搬遷樂園服務器』（儘管不一定採納，但捍衛發言的權利）對立：表達反對意見，卻無足夠論據
例如：『因為他只是國中生，所以不可能寫出好的文章』（即使是國中生，只要努力、有天賦和有好的老師提點，照樣可以寫出好文章）偏題批判：偏離爭論實質問題
例如：（在爭論是否描圖的帖子中）『管理員不可以這樣偏袒新會員，這是濫權』（與『是否描圖』無關，宜開新討論串爭議）人身攻擊：污衊其他會員的品格或威望
例如：『你這個不認為自己是獸的傢伙不配呆在獸圈！』辱罵：例如，你是一個蠢貨！人身威脅：例如，威脅通過駭客手段獲得會員信息，威脅進行人身傷害
而對於分歧的不同等級，社群的處理方式分為4種：
允許：針對指正和反駁，即『金字塔的上面兩層』反對並警告：針對對立和偏題批判，將在內文中由管理員標註警告信息，嚴重者要求限期修改禁止並處罰：針對人身攻擊和辱罵，要求限期修改或直接刪文，並可能對帳號視情況進行一天至一個月不等的停權處罰。永久封禁帳號，不排除移送司法：最嚴厲的處罰，針對人身威脅。



*方針四：資歷『沒什麼大不了』 (WP:MODEST)*
簡而言之：*無論是創作的能力、加入的時間、發文的數量還是版面上的職位，都不應當成為『教訓』其他會員的資本或被過度解讀。*

詳細論述


狼之樂園是一個臥虎藏龍的社群，有許多會員有著傲人的創作能力和超高的人氣，亦有許多會員在社群活躍時間長、發文眾多，獲得新獸敬仰，還有部分會員有著版面的管理權限，可以對版面進行管理。

然而，這些都『沒什麼大不了的』。您需要知道，至少在狼之樂園，這既不意味著您可以藉此以『高人一等』的語氣去『教訓』對方，也不意味著那些『高資歷』的會員說出的話就有什麼隱藏的壓制性或威脅性力量，或者可以以一代萬。

一山更比一山高，*請不要時刻把自己的『資歷』掛在嘴邊，至少不要以此『教訓』其他會員。*否則，您將在其他會員心中留下傲慢自大的惡劣印象，並可能品嚐『被比您資歷更高的會員或管理者教訓』之苦果。

在狼之樂園的版面或聊天室，以下語言或其類似形式應當避免：
『你以為你是誰啊，才發了幾篇文/幾幅畫/加入了多長時間/……，就……』『我發了幾篇文/幾幅畫/加入了多長時間/……，你們這些新來的才……，那麼就不要自以為是……』
同時，對於『高資歷』之會員，也盡量不要『想太多』。儘管高資歷的會員確實有一定代表力，也有義務去維護自己所代表領域的形象，但確實在很多時候，*他們的發言只是代表個人/獸意見*。
在狼之樂園的版面或聊天室，以下認知亦應避免：

『他是高人氣繪師/版面管理者/……，卻說了……的話/幹了……的事，所以整個獸圈/樂園/……就是……樣子』




*方針五：不要傷害新獸 (WP:BITE)*
簡而言之：*新獸是樂園的未來。對新獸，我們必須有更多的寬容。*

詳細論述


獸同好圈裡曾經流行一種觀點，認為新獸們若是不給予一些無情的教訓、打擊和嚴苛的要求，他們就得不到成長，正所謂『叢林法則』。即使是現在，一些獸同好圈社群仍有這種觀點的影子存在，而狼之樂園的此條方針正與此觀點相對。

這裡是『狼之樂園』，而不是什麼『狼之煉獄』或者『狼之黑暗試煉場』云云。狼之樂園從不排外，時刻歡迎新獸的到來。而我們必須用善意和耐心教導他們，讓他們能夠順利融入社群，並感受到自己是受歡迎的。

即使您確實反感『小屁孩』有時讓老獸哭笑不得的行為，那麼也至少請記住：*可以不愛，但不要傷害。*

本論述提出了狼之樂園中『不要傷害新獸』的某些主導方針如下：

當新獸在創作版面發表作品的時候（此時的作品往往不盡如獸意），請盡可能地給予鼓勵，而不是尖銳的批評。儘管一些老獸可能認為『不批評就得不到進步』，但也別忘了，除了創作的水平以外，創作的動力也同樣重要，甚至更重要。在接觸創作的初始階段，給予一些正向的鼓勵總是有好處的。即使您真的看不過眼，那至少*請什麼都不要說*。即使您希望指出新獸的一些錯誤或不足（例如重複回文、文法的錯誤和骨架的歪斜），也請不要讓對方覺得您有敵意，要保持盡可能友善的語氣。*新獸擁有一次豁免權*。若違反版面相關規定並遭舉報，只要在沒有觸犯到法律（例如人身威脅或盜用他人作品做商業用途）的前提之下，即可在改正錯誤和接受管理員教導後得到豁免，不繼續追究任何責任。然而若再次犯下相同類型的錯誤時則不在此列。對於新獸，請相信『獸性本善』。就算犯了錯誤，在絕大多數情況下，他們還是真心想要在社群中表現良好的。要耐心引導，並給他們改進的機會。就算你*百分之百*認定某獸已經無藥可救，請仍然展示你的冷靜、體諒及尊重。這樣你會更受其他會員的尊重，也為我們整個狼之樂園樹立美好的形象。如果新獸要參與一些具有爭議或版務相關的社群討論，無論是什麼情況，都應該秉持公正和平等的思考，不可以藉著『他是新獸』這一點來加以抨擊或者是同情他。*請必須要了解到： 您也曾經是新獸。*



*方針六：好戰者不受歡迎 (WP:PEACE)*
簡而言之：*狼之樂園不是戰場，而是熱愛和平的交流平台。訴求和平與穩定的討論環境是樂園會員的『基本獸權』。如果您以在此論戰為主要活動，則或許應該選擇離開。*

詳細論述


狼之樂園不論成敗，它不是戰場。那些認為取得論辯上的勝利比狼之樂園的和平和發展更為重要的會員，顯然是來錯了地方。

大中華地區有著許多適合論戰的網路平台，例如台灣的PTT、香港的高登討論區，以及中國大陸的天涯、貓撲、網易論壇和百度貼吧，或者全球性的Facebook也是不錯。如果您想一展您的諷刺和嘴炮水平，這些地方無疑是您發揮的最好去處，也更容易獲得更高的關注度。

然而*狼之樂園與上述網站和討論區有本質區別*。狼之樂園是一個公益性、純虧本的同好站點，網站的管理者自籌資金為大家提供動物和獸人相關的討論空間，而不是給大家論戰和打嘴炮所用。樂園的穩定與和平來之不易，請大家珍惜和愛護。

我們希望，『樂園』能夠名副其實，讓大家得以暫時遠離現實生活的煩惱和爭鬥，成為和平、安寧的『第二個家』。

然而，如果您確實不能珍惜與愛護這得之不易的和平和穩定，以論戰為主要活動，甚至攻擊與中傷希望並訴求獲得和平與穩定討論環境的會員，您將注定不受大多數會員的歡迎，而我們恐怕也只能*請您離開*。

具體而言：
*訴求和平與穩定的討論環境是樂園會員的『基本獸權』，並獲得樂園的確認與保護。*樂園會員有權通過聯署、討論、回文等方式表達對和平與穩定的討論環境之訴求，且樂園始終確認其正當性。
同時，在版面上，滿足以下任意一點之主題帖：
與論壇主題（獸同好圈、擬人化、廣義的動物相關主題、網站管理等）無任何關聯，引發矛盾與爭議，並有擴大趨勢有三名及以上會員聯署要求進行『Not Hot』操作
管理員將可以（然而並非必須，視具體情節及與論壇主題偏離程度而定）採取『Not Hot』（冷串）操作，即該主題及其回復將不列入論壇之“最新動態”、“本月熱門”名單和聊天室提醒。



注：“WP”為“Wolves' Paradise”之縮寫，方針名後之括號內容為方針縮寫，以便引用。在樂園的版面和聊天室內輸入方針縮寫，即可自動解析為通向方針全文之鏈接，且滑鼠置於其上可顯示方針名和簡要介紹。


方針表決稿全文結束

*以下開放疑問及答辯*

----------


## 玄音曈狼

我覺得還少了一點：

⊙無政治立場表態及明顯國家表態，無民族及國家個人觀點以及歧視：

意指，在樂園裡的發文或者回帖，禁止有個人的政治立場宣揚、國家歸屬以及民族性問題的個人觀點宣揚，這兩種極度容易啟發事端，需要特別注意。尤其是『個人認為以及認知的民族或者國家歸屬觀念』←此點由甚注意。

另外：

個人認為『二、無罪推定原則』的效果實用性不大，甚至是很模糊。

事實上無罪推定原則的有效建立是建立在有實有名之人身上；網路匿名以及分身性高，這種原則的效果反而會大打折扣。

建議直接清楚說明方案：禁止無明顯證據或者證據不足的情況下推斷對方的行為表現，最多實行口頭警告以及觀察？

----------


## 玄音曈狼

另外建議投票的決定方向：

一、為以上全樂園獸數或者以最大上線獸數之過半為抉擇決定方向。

二、以職位獸數為主，非職位獸為輔，規定職位獸需全投票，而非職位獸拉出明顯導向。

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

針對「方針五：不要傷害新獸 (WP:BITE)
簡而言之：新獸是樂園的未來。對新獸，我們必須有更多的寬容。」，
我有疑問：犯一次錯、得到指正後改過當然好，但若是講了十萬幾千次還是欠婊的還是要「包容」嗎？
我不是指違反版規那種，而是行為非常欠婊、讓人反感的那種，若是遇到那種的話，應該怎麼處理呢？

另外，請問提問或質疑有屬於分歧金字塔嗎？
例如有獸提出一個論點及證據(eg.狼和狗是一樣的生物，附上搜集到的文獻)
若我對此論點稱不上是反對、但抱有質疑，那我提出質疑(eg.有這樣可能性，但我懷疑資料的真實性)的話，會有屬於分歧金字塔嗎？

----------


## kl122002

我是梟, 出來工作之後都很少回來了. 都是因為在FB上留意到這年內發生的事才悄多加留意. 
就新年事件只能好簡單地說, 都是一個<國家富強>搞出來的禍.  問心底一句, 我們都是華文圈內的人(暫不用"獸"一字), 上來的我信都是為了一見不同地方的大家而交流, 而非為自已居住的地方互相比較. 其他的紛爭也不外出於人性.  

人是易被煽動, 這是常性, 即是野獸也是. 這些行為是可是理解, 但不代表可以接受.  這個小壇事實已不細小了, 在我來之前的日子裡還有不少歷史是我不知道的. 即使如此像我等年資較多少少的還是在面對, 帶著當時還是新人的我走過來. (在此感謝蕭湘兄, 令我重新審視中文的美; 然而今日的我又退步了一點).
現在的資料比昔日多又容易找出來, 但這就是容許大家好辯的理據嗎? 又或者相反地引我這少少的說話成為"和諧"的宗旨?  不, 絕不. 我想指出的, 是希望大家可以明白, 這裡不只是一個文字的社交圈, 而是一個世界各地的華文, 以獸迷作主題的社交場地. 不必要的事物, 如你的身份, 家景, 國籍, 國事是無必要地帶進, 也有望在登入之後暫放下這一切來分享另一種生活. 

管理員定出來的只是大方案, 又或者只是參考, 而實際還是想大家合作可以放下作為"自己 / "人"的我 " 的一切. 如果大家還是好辯, 還是為辯而論, 我信這樣無論強加多少條文都沒用.

----------


## S.D痕天

【犯蠢】
可以釐清很多觀念，免去很多麻煩
然後是有個疑問拉~
帶領新獸我很樂意，講不聽的那種呢?
然後就要吵著說要退出這圈= =
(我曾講過一為剛進這裡的新獸，他直接嗆我好我退= =)
-
然後 我投錯票了= A=(蠢樣
麻煩幫我改一下(((((艸(遮臉跑




> 已經改票，請慎重對待表決，下不為例
> By 雪麒

----------


## 幻魂血牙

我也投錯啦~要投不同意結果跑到同意

勞煩雪麒幫忙改一下了!!謝謝




> 已經改票，請慎重對待表決，下不為例
> By 雪麒

----------


## 雪麒

回复各位所存在的疑問：

1、為什麼政治相關和R18相關內容的限制未出現在是次表決稿中
因為此兩項內容已在搬遷公告中即*明確嚴格禁*止，已無表決空間。公開版面和聊天室公共房間中嚴禁政治性內容（包括任何形式的政治立場表態及宣傳）及R18內容（包括任何形式的性暗示、『約炮』、挑逗等），且會徹底貫徹實施。

2、對新獸的容忍程度為何
簡而言之，對新獸的寬容是有原則的，主要集中在『對創作水平的寬容』和『對版面相關規定不熟悉的寬容』，表現在避免批評低水平創作和擁有一次豁免權。然而，若是一而再、再而三地違反版面規定（例如，公開版面討論政治，R18內容）和討論方針（例如，出言不遜、人身攻擊），即會視情況給予警告乃至封禁處理。
以及，即使某個新獸已經是百分百無藥可救（或者說，『欠婊』），請仍然展示你的冷靜、體諒及尊重。這樣你會更受其他會員的尊重，也為我們整個狼之樂園樹立美好的形象。任何制裁，應當是基於版面規定和討論方針而進行。若有會員違反規定或方針，請向管理員舉報。*人身攻擊（或者說，『婊』）在任何時候都是不允許的*。

3、無罪推定原則的有效性問題
無罪推定原則的有效性由管理員的令行禁止保證。任何指控的提出必須依據版面規定且提出規定要求之證據，任何制裁的做出亦須由管理員依據規定作出。在管理員未作出決斷的調查討論期，任何對辯方預設罪行的言論均會遭到管理員的警告乃至刪文。

4、『提問』和『質疑』的定位
若言語中表露出『對方說的仍可能為真』，即不視為分歧。若言語中表露出『對方說的（幾乎）不可能為真』，即視為分歧，按分歧金字塔處理。若兩者均表露，以後者為主。

----------


## tobyhokh

嗯……有一點我想知道的，是有關金字塔上說的不同等級：例如，如果有一句說話是出現了分歧，可是大家看了這一句話後，有一些獸認為這一句話是"對立"，可是也有些獸說只是"反駁"。要是如此，要如何裁定呢？誰可以作最終的決定？

而且，針對上述六個方針，如果有獸違反了，有什麼罰責呢？而且，又是誰有最終的決定權呢？

此外，我想知道，上述的方針，到底如何看待"論戰"呢？如：方針一說"在還未進行溝通時，請盡可能不要發起版面論戰。"，可是同時，方針六又說明"狼之樂園不是戰場"，如果出現了版面論戰，到底要如何做？

----------


## 咖啡

多數決的暴力，和平的真相 

老實說看到這個議題要投票表決時，我心中不禁訝然
多數決不等於民主，甚至有時候淪為一種暴力
只要標題取的冠冕堂皇，有「和平」，有「民主」
看的人很容易被這樣的詞彙影響，下意識覺得裡面的條約都是很公平的
所以會選擇同意
但是根本忽略影藏在言語中的弊端
更何況還有再帶風向的管理員
這根本是潛意識的控制
如果多數就是正確的，就是一切
這場投票不過只是為了將排除異己的手段正當化
要排除的，當然是那些「不同意和平的好戰者」
多數人將少數人的利益犧牲了 

統治者利用多數決一次又一次
篩選對自己有利的人留下來
那些少數人因為沒有服從多數
所以被驅除也是一種正當的手段
怎樣做都有理由

集權者裡用民主偽裝成對大家有利的條約
然後逼你下決定二選一
富蘭克林說：「民主是兩隻狼和一隻羊投票決定午餐食什麼，而自由就是一隻武裝的羊反對這次投票」
真正的民主是雖然服從多數人的意見
但是少數人被犧牲的利益也要被尊重
需要加定條約補償

----------


## 白拓

開個玩笑，只看這六點方針我差點以為天線寶寶同好會在狼之樂園開了分會呢。


關於投票機制，我不知道狼之樂園是否只有一種，不過若說要化解爭議，那麼為何是採用記名投票？記名投票是造成對立最好的手段之一了，況且當一方以壓倒性的票數勝出時，少數反對方的人未來將如何在狼版自處？

而且選擇只有兩種，同意以及不同意，管理員告知同意票過半數後將生效成為準則，卻沒有說不同意票過半數呢？可不可以退件要求管理員重擬一份方針出來呢？其他的可能性通通被抹煞了，只剩下圈與叉，更不用提這六點方針也不用接受檢驗討論增修。


如果要依法行政的話，那要依甚麼法？

如果要訂定新法的話，那要藉甚麼法？

如果要秉公審判的話，那要憑甚麼法？

行政立法司法說白了早就掌握在管理員手上，管理員有著最大的權力，所以其實可以不用大費周章的頒布新六點來規範。

這次的投票基本上就是管理員用投票這個遊戲在正當化自己行為罷了，多此一舉。狼之樂園不存在法律，是管理員的意志掌控一切。

我要問的是，觸犯以下六點的如果是管理員本身呢？是否也會依據為了平和發展這個理由豁免無罪？或是執法者就是管理員本身所以永遠不會發生這種事？

甚至可以這麼說，近來的風波通通和管理員的權責不明有關，而在這六點裡，我看不到管理員對自身的檢討，反倒是充滿了護航管理員的意味及對異議者的警告。
　
若這六點方針當真通過的話，希望能將這六點寫在註冊的頁面上，讓想進來的人知道自己即將踏入的是個甚麼樣的地方。

這裡我能夠明白雪麒想要維護狼之樂園的決心，但說實話，論壇的存在與否不是管理者決定的，而是成員。

坦白講，我從來就沒有希望狼之樂園走入歷史，相對的，我也從來沒有希望狼之樂園永遠存在下去。

對於每個會員來說，狼之樂園就是個暫時的旅舍，我們都是過客，總有一天會起身離開，而它也並不是不可被取代的，特別是在越來越退步的現在。

----------


## JOL busin

【代發】

早……不、午安，我相信你們知道我是誰的。
趁著我這個好戰者（X）還有能說點好戰的話（X），當然必須得發文。
不用擔心我也不會特地把帳開回來投票，所以反對票不會多一個人投的啦——
當然我也知道根本不用擔心這一點，因為引導全體高高興興一致投同意，
將狼版營造出超棒的超和平的我們都愛新人的氣氛，這個手法明顯很成功啊。

說實的吧，看到那麼多人會支持我真的一開始蠻驚訝的，
那麼簡單的語言偽術都能騙那麼多人，突然覺得其實我也沒那麼不精明，
……至於偽不偽術，我猜樓上和樓上上都說得很清楚了，我不必多講。

好啦回正題。其實我最想要說的還真的就只有幾句：

>>完完全全規范了會員們的思想和行動，然而管理員卻不需要被規范呢？我們都還記得「管理員的管理員」，真要實行狼群制，直說「我們今天就要和平，不然就滾吧」不就好了，何必投奇怪的票呢。

>>記得跟雪麒您私下聊的時候，您認為按讚是一種「因為我是你的朋友所以我一定會站你那邊」的行為吧？那麼投票又如何了？老實說我並不意外看到那些會員的選擇，相信很多人都並不意外，不是嗎？

>>順便一說，我不認為那麼多人敢投不同意，就算他們不同意也不敢投，只能看了就算兩個都不選，除非是跟我一樣不是很想待狼版的人。至於為什麼？那當然是記名制的原因啊，雖然就我所知好像（只是好像）狼版只有記名投票，不過要是我想在這裡混，也不會蠢到去在一個記名投票中投「有可能之後被踢走」的選項。

那麼就不多說啦！今天想要寫的文不只有這一篇所以就這樣囉，
順便幫樓上白拓說一句，如果圖有點小看不清楚請右鍵用新分頁開啟喔！
最後，祝狼版的假普選可以讓大家順利「袋住先」！2017，一定要得~！owo/

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

看了這麼多，再回想香港現在的假普選，總有種莫名的感觸（不可以講政治是吧？但抱歉我講的是生活）

「袋住先」是粵語，意思是「先入袋」，亦即北京願意給多少，香港市民先收多少
肚子餓了，就是有毒的黑心食品，也先吃進肚裡再說
但這樣真的可以嗎？

香港的行政長官梁振英前陣子說特首人選好提名委員會的「會」字，說明是需要「集體決定」
如果梁振英所說的「會」字解得通，那黑社會也是「會」，選「龍頭大哥」也應該由元老作集體決定吧？但據說黑社會社團都早就實行一人一票選大佬，有意當家的人還得向社團成員拉票呢
小圈子選舉，泛民仍然可以成為候選人，雖然注定選不上，還可以宣傳自己的主張
然而假普選的泛民完全沒有可能成為候選人，連宣傳自己的主張都沒有機會
接受這種｢普選｣，就是接受倒退，除非泛民中某些人要背棄自己的理念

感覺跟現在的情況有點像啊...
因為要「和平」，所以不可以講政治、不可以怎樣怎樣，不然就警告、踢人、滾蛋
持不同政見者幾乎就會被冠上「好戰者」、意圖顛覆和平的罪名
是白色恐怖嗎？

不太想說太多，我投同不同意也不太重要
我是香港人，就算中共要全面入侵，我也不會放棄香港
但我希望我是獸的同時也能關心社會其他事物
如果要躲在和平的假象後，那倒不如離開去更廣闊的天空

----------


## 雪麒

回复各位所存在的疑問：

*1、『方針』（Policy）的內涵是什么，與『规则』（Regulation）的区别为何？*
簡而言之，方針是『形而上』的，規則是『形而下』的，這類似於『道德』和『法律』，『應當』與『必須』的關係。
正如表決稿導言第一段所言，方針是『社群所普遍接受並*應當*遵循的行為準則』。對比《會員管理通則》導言第一段『註冊時所*必須*知道並理解的注意事項』，兩者的關係應該十分明顯。
通過以下表格來進一步說明這種關係：

方針（Policy）
規則（Regulation）
說明

有方針，但無規則
『好戰者不受歡迎』

您不會因為『好戰』而立馬受到規則的懲罰。事實上，『好戰』這一概念的定義本身就是模糊和主觀的。然而，如果您一天到晚在版面論戰，則可以合理預期，大家會用這一方針來反對您的行為。

既有方針，又有規則
不得進行人身威脅
如果在版面進行人身威脅，其帳號將遭永久停權
有時，為了閱讀的方便，一些規則也會嵌入在方針中，而這些規則應當在其他規則性文本中進行進一步闡述。

有規則，但無方針

公開版面嚴禁R18內容
並非R18有什麼罪惡的地方，只是因為狼之樂園是全年齡層的論壇



*2、方針的適用範圍為何？*
如表決稿導言第一段，『適用於狼之樂園的*所有會員與管理者*』。這是方針『形而上』特質的必然結果。

*3、方針是否過於『理想化』？有了方針，樂園就能和平嗎？*
因為方針本身就有『形而上』的特質，所以自然會包括理想化的成分。
但也正因為這樣，*單純的方針本身並不具備強制性的約束力*。換言之，如果您僅僅是單純違反方針而未違反任何規則，能獲得的最大懲罰，就是遭到社群成員的口誅筆伐和敵視，以及管理員的各種勸誡和警告，而不會有其他進一步的懲罰，如封禁帳號（雖然這種情況預計很少見，因為多數方針往往搭配規則）。
所以你也應當知道，即使有了方針，樂園也並不能獲得永久的和平，更不能立馬變成一個烏托邦式的理想社群。爭執和異議仍會出現，然而方針為各種爭執提供了一個隱形的界限：雙方都知道，如果爭執的任何一方超出了這一界限（例如，不文明，自持自傲），就將失去爭執的正當性，而遭到社群的抵制。

*4、方針由誰來維護，方針可以成為管理員的『武器』嗎？*
方針由以管理員為帶頭的所有會員所維護，這也是方針必須藉由表決或其他全體社群成員均可參與之方式才可生效，同時提供方便的引用形式的原因。（而規則並非如此，主要由管理員來維護）
管理員帶頭維護方針，體現在*帶頭遵守方針*而非使用方針。事實上，大多數情況下管理員應當避免直接使用方針，而以規則替代。

*5、方針界定出現爭議時如何處理？*
由於純粹的方針並無強制約束力，因此，這個問題也沒有什麼特別的意義，誰說的更有道理聽誰的。
然而，與方針所匹配的規則則應當盡量避免爭議，而這正是增修案所需要進行的部分。

*6、為何採取記名投票*
儘管記名投票有其顯著的弊病（例如，引發對立），但卻是網路社群做出重要決策所能採取的幾乎唯一方法。
若在網路上採取非記名投票，則因為可能的傀儡帳號投票和管理員在後台修改票數的原因，公平性無法得到保障。

----------


## Mu Alter

昨日有看到這個議題的部分內容，今日才有時間作來回應。
雖然差不多到截止投票的時間，但我都想給予少許意見。

與其說六個方針，我會歸類為6個共識。
因為它們的演繹方式實在太多仍然需要釐清。

正如雪麒提出的「方針二」，
倘若現階段就把處分方法都加進去，
都只會因為有太多不清晰的地方引起爭拗，令方針不能實施，如同虛設一樣。

再者，正如白拓跟其他獸都有提出的問題：誰有權有資格及有能力判斷及處理跟方針出現的衝突？
引伸出：有甚麼機制制衝及防止有人濫用方針？
以及檢討的機制？這些都是伴隨「處分」一併需要考慮的事。
所以我認為在現階段的方針方案仍然有改進的空間

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼花了不少時間關注全篇內容，對於定義的爭執點是一切的關鍵。人類有句俗諺云：「魔鬼藏在細節裡。」不論是小到簽產品使用合約亦或大到停戰協定，任何細節和一個字定義的些微差異都能在日後引發極大規模的震動和爭議性。

本狼還蠻欣慰有很多友獸肯認真花時間去細細詳讀方針和前面的每一條回覆，因為本狼認為你選擇中立不想淌這塘渾水或者認為這與個獸何干，很抱歉！！！當最終規則確定之時，你發現了不滿也為時已晚，因為你當時「選擇」了不參予。

綜觀全文本狼發現有兩點最為鮮明：對新獸友善與停止爭議之處，前者本狼持正面態度，後者本狼就有不少話要嘷。如果停止爭議是封住每隻獸的嘴巴，那麼絕對是最下下之策！！！中國周厲王當政濫施暴政，民怨四起，厲王禁止民眾譴責政府，大臣召公建言道：「陛下，堵住民眾的嘴巴有如堵住河水，一旦河水潰堤就會造成嚴重傷亡；民眾之言論自由如水，應採疏通而非納堵塞之法。」奈何厲王充耳不聞，最終慘遭放逐。法國哲學家伏爾泰亦曰：「吾不同意汝之意見，然而，吾誓死捍衛汝暢言之權益！！！」生活遇到不如意固然令獸沮喪，然而，倘若連抱怨的權利也被剝奪，豈非逼獸至死角？

二十幾年前在美國，一名名叫羅德尼‧格倫‧金(RODNEY GLEN KING)的非裔美國獸因為酒駕被四名白人警察攔下，緊接著暴力圍毆；事件發生後隔年法院判決警察無罪，從而引發洛杉磯將進一星期的暴動。金在暴動後呼籲：「咱們不能和平相處嗎？」和平相處是每獸的終極裡想，卻是有前提的，重點是百分之亰兆的尊重與容忍非己身的成員；是故，雖然時間已經過了，本狼會投下反對票，以維護眾獸的言論自由。

【羅德尼‧金】：http://http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/...C2%B7%E9%87%91

----------


## 雪麒

> 本狼花了不少時間關注全篇內容，對於定義的爭執點是一切的關鍵。人類有句俗諺云：「魔鬼藏在細節裡。」不論是小到簽產品使用合約亦或大到停戰協定，任何細節和一個字定義的些微差異都能在日後引發極大規模的震動和爭議性。
> 
> 本狼還蠻欣慰有很多友獸肯認真花時間去細細詳讀方針和前面的每一條回覆，因為本狼認為你選擇中立不想淌這塘渾水或者認為這與個獸何干，很抱歉！！！當最終規則確定之時，你發現了不滿也為時已晚，因為你當時「選擇」了不參予。
> 
> 綜觀全文本狼發現有兩點最為鮮明：對新獸友善與停止爭議之處，前者本狼持正面態度，後者本狼就有不少話要嘷。如果停止爭議是封住每隻獸的嘴巴，那麼絕對是最下下之策！！！中國周厲王當政濫施暴政，民怨四起，厲王禁止民眾譴責政府，大臣召公建言道：「陛下，堵住民眾的嘴巴有如堵住河水，一旦河水潰堤就會造成嚴重傷亡；民眾之言論自由如水，應採疏通而非納堵塞之法。」奈何厲王充耳不聞，最終慘遭放逐。法國哲學家伏爾泰亦曰：「吾不同意汝之意見，然而，吾誓死捍衛汝暢言之權益！！！」生活遇到不如意固然令獸沮喪，然而，倘若連抱怨的權利也被剝奪，豈非逼獸至死角？
> 
> 二十幾年前在美國，一名名叫羅德尼‧格倫‧金(RODNEY GLEN KING)的非裔美國獸因為酒駕被四名白人警察攔下，緊接著暴力圍毆；事件發生後隔年法院判決警察無罪，從而引發洛杉磯將進一星期的暴動。金在暴動後呼籲：「咱們不能和平相處嗎？」和平相處是每獸的終極裡想，卻是有前提的，重點是百分之亰兆的尊重與容忍非己身的成員；是故，雖然時間已經過了，本狼會投下反對票，以維護眾獸的言論自由。
> 
> 【羅德尼‧金】：http://http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/...C2%B7%E9%87%91


我已經解釋過了，『方針』（Policy）不是『規則』（Regulation），是『形而上』的理念論述，敘述的是*『應當』*而非*『必須』*，導言第一段即有此論述。而這點應該也從各種『請不要』、『盡量』、『受到歡迎』等各種『勸誡性詞句』中顯露一斑。儘管其中為了閱讀方便而嵌入了一些規則性文本（例如豁免權，冷串），但也不涉言論自由。

而正因如此，我不覺得此項方針之通過能夠被稱為『新紀元』。即使有了方針，樂園也並不能獲得永久的和平，更不能立馬變成一個烏托邦式的理想社群。爭執和異議仍會出現，方針僅僅是為各種爭執提供了一個『隱形的界限』。只有當方針的精神能夠貫徹於所有會員之心，大概才算是離『新紀元』更近了一步。

我實在是不太清楚，為什麼如此多會員認為此項方針表決稿是在進行言論自由之限制，似乎是管理員想進行『封口』一般。我認為這是一個很大的誤解。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

各位日安，這裡是蒼狼

如本文標題所說，這都還只是個「方針」，而非已經訂下的規矩

所以一切都還有討論、修改空間

此外，或許記名投票真的會讓人卻步，但蒼我想說的是

樂園對所有會員都一視同仁，絕對不會因為你投「不同意」，而遭到管理群的針對以及打壓

這是「大家」的樂園，並不是「管理群」的樂園

所以麻煩請諸多會員勇於投票跟發表自己的想法吧

----------


## 川崎大龍

川崎等了一段時間才發文，希望這樣打出來的文章比較不容易情緒化

第一個，我想要的絕不是白色恐怖，真的不是: )
但是川崎希望在未來處理爭論的過程中，不要變成立法院一樣大家鬧哄哄的討論來討論去，最後爭論還是沒有解決


川崎對方針的解讀是這樣的，他不同於規定，他是 禮貌性的共識

這份方針的立意並不是 要所有獸閉嘴  而是  *讓大家不會被挑撥情緒，能幫助解決爭論，讓大家尋求共識*

川崎認為  若在爭議場合出現太情緒的發言，對方大概只會認為我是來攪局的而已，根本不會把我的話聽進去

我寫個例子，像是討論的對象提出一個有些爭議的事件，我"想提醒他"，然後我寫
「樓上亂講，反串來囉」或「你相信這種釣魚(等等等.....)隨便講講的東西?」

真的，我真的不知道對方究竟  聽不聽的進去?   而且，如果對方誤解  反串、釣魚 ，以為我要把他變成烤肉串，用魚鉤釣起來威脅生命呢?(這在社會新聞上有時候可以見到) 

基本上，大家不同，但我傾向「可是，我聽到是.......，這樣耶」，至少，這樣還能弄清楚他知道的是甚麼，對吧?
(講現實的，就算他開始飆我罵我攻擊我，只要雙手一攤，「我只是說我知道，沒必要生氣吧?」，那，我錯在哪?)

--
我相信這份方針也不是強制性的，*因為裏面的條文不若規則般清晰，也不像規定有列出懲罰*，不過，我這裏舉個例子，討論的時候當然可以不停的飆對方，罵對方，把議場搞得鬧轟轟

在這個例子裏，立法委員是真的有「全面的言論自由」(憲法第73條規定：「立法委員在院內所為之言論及表決，對院外不負責任。」)，*我還是強調，言論自由是有必要，也應該被保護的*，這是為了讓立法委員能更安全的發言，確定不會有各種利益糾紛出現，可是:
*
在吵架中，提出的法案沒有被全面的討論，反而還耗費了更多心力*

這是可以迴避的問題，如果我講話平靜一點，爭議能更快解決，那我就不用忍受每天疲勞式的轟炸攻擊，再說，
鮮少有人喜歡每天樂園首頁都是吵架文，也沒有人想要發個文章都得好好「檢查」，整個樂園白色恐怖，對吧?

我相信方針並不是反對言論自由，只是讓爭議能更順利的討論而已，也希望方針能往這方向去做修改

--
不過，這裏有一個點我想提醒，也許只是多嘴了，但這點其實很關建

>在提醒發言過當的場合時，  *請不要板起面孔*   ，這只會讓對立的場合更對立而已，用輕鬆的方式提一下就夠了。

在看到厭惡的行為時難免會有情緒，但真的，請各位別火上加油吧
--

願狼樂在遇到任合紛爭時，都能順利解決

川崎大龍  2015/5/18

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

重發：原來不是不能『發表』，是不能『提及』啊

我認為樂園現在的方針根本是『為了表面的和平而禁言』
引述白拓前輩之言：「息事寧人是最爛的處理方式，因為這代表管理員沒有能力解決紛爭，只想裝作紛爭沒有出現，掩耳盜鈴的鴕鳥心態，這種和平是虛偽的」
另外，聽說有獸一直覺得有人在後面操控，這樣的陰謀論說年青人『勾結外國勢力』有什麼分別啊… 
是不願相信單單幾隻無名獸就有能力站出來反對嗎？ 
而且我最不懂的是，為何一方面說有討論空間，一方面卻說『於2015年5月16日0:00起，成為狼之樂園社群的正式方針』？ 
明知道不完善，為何要急著執行？ 
真的要說陰謀論的話，我倒是覺得急著執行是想把『好戰者』趕走，留下的就算之後有什麼，因為當時不表態所以也只好負上『沉默的代價』，然後就可以一統天下了 
要管理眾人就要有所規定，只是希望該規定是大家都能接受的 
我明白其他獸是無辜，所以我選擇了離開 
像我之前回文說的，如果要躲在和平的假像後面，我會去追求更廣闊的天空 
不過只有一個提醒，如果該改的不改，現在留下來的獸之後發現缺點後還是會走

----------

